# Maximum wind speed for hunting squirrel



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Was out last weekend hunting squirrel and the high wind speeds seemed to keep the woods dead. I want to go back out again this weekend but the forecasts call for 12 mph winds with gusts going up to 23. And thats for saturday. So, what exactly is the limit before the squirrels stay in?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Go if get a chance, I, ve seen as many on the ground as in the trees, the winds may force them on to the ground to feed. Take a stool to park it and wait them out. Saw six on Thursday half on the ground, got a whole one.. Still thick on the woods floor, did see four deer all at wb.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I hate huntin squirrel in the wind. It does keep them denned up somewhat. probably because they can't hear predators coming. But there always seems to be a few brave ones out. I agree sit an wait for em in a highly populated hickory flat or other nut trees. Wind most definitely hurts squirrel hunting. But you got to go when you get the chance.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Didnt go out today because I got sick, but I did notice the wind was pretty heavy today. Also saw lots of squirrels in the yard on the ground.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Blanked this weekend because of the wind. But you gotta go when you have the time.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

This weekend looks good so far. Little wind to mess anything up. Hopefully I can get a few with the .410 bore.


----------

